# Horus-Hersy CSM Very Long Project



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright here is the beginning to chapter 1 of the Horus-Heresy Apoc army.

I started with my 'Big Cheese' HQ Horus. He will be fielded as a DP










Next were the Death Guard Marine squads (30 marines)

Capt.


















Due to Broken Thumb on Dominant Hand, I will need to hold off on painting, So i will start working on Some of the next few conversions and the other 90 SM's (30 Sons, 30 Children, 30 Eaters) as well as the 4 DP's of each respected God (Angron, Fulgrim, Mortarion, and Magnus the Red)


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

good start


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This'll be a good 'un Jedediah!!!! I can feel it in ma bones...

I'll definately be keeping my eyes on this. Good luck!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would very much like to see that Horus model in a bigger, clearer pic if possible.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

It's lookin like a great start, but can I recommend that you get rid of the Aquilas on the marines? The only Legion that was attributed to at the time of the Heresy was the Emperor's Children. It's a common mistake most modellers do!! 

Man I thought 15 Termies was a project in itself LOL 30 DG marines for the start? EEESHH


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

How did you get the horus model 
?


----------

